# Atomic Rain Leo



## FBanimal (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a rainwater albino female coming on Friday and I'm getting really excited. I'm hoping she will be the start of my breeding project.
I found a really nice looking leo called an atomic rain I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find out what the morph mix is but someone said a tangerine and rainwater. Does anyone know if this is right?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Atomic rains are not really nothing special they are just a line of leo there basically Ralbino + Hypo + Tangerine, This combo is more often called Fire waters. Same as blood hypos, Tangerine tornados, Fire fox there all just super hypo tangerine, it's just spinning a fancy name to jump there value.
If you have a spade and paint it blue, it's still a spade:whistling2:. Paint it yellow, still a spade:whistling2:. Paint it red, still a spade:whistling2: : victory:..


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

gazz said:


> Atomic rains are* not really nothing special* they are just a line of leo there basically Ralbino + Hypo + Tangerine, This combo is more often called Fire waters. Same as blood hypos, Tangerine tornados, Fire fox there all just super hypo tangerine, it's just spinning a fancy name to jump there value.
> If you have a spade and paint it blue, it's still a spade:whistling2:. Paint it yellow, still a spade:whistling2:. Paint it red, still a spade:whistling2: : victory:..


So they are special then :whistling2: had to be done


----------



## FBanimal (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheers for the response I'd never heard of them before and just wondered what they were.


----------

